
Show HN: Just Get 10 - c1412
http://veewo.com/games/get10/
======
c1412
Here is a story I would like to share, about this game and its creator.

Months ago I came across this game called 2048 in HN, it's really popular fun
game. Till now, I can see people playing it in subway all the time. I talked
about this game in one of my social media timeline. One of my friends, my
second startup's partner replied me. He told me their team created 1024,
father of 2048. "Awesome!" isn't it? But this guy, Lans, didn't sound happy
about the fact.

After some chat, I realized that they made this 1024 game from the idea of the
game Threes, and the 2048 was created by a student who found 1024 interesting.
However Lans' intention wasn't really for popularity or money, he is a serious
dreamer. At that time, he and his partner Yop's young team was just founded,
they wanted to build something elegant and fun. Lans likes the Threes, but it
is not an easy game according to him, so he and Yop redesigned the game into
1024. They are a Chinese based team, HN isn't a language-friendly site for
them. That's why when I suggested him to talk about it in HN, he said "it's
fine, we can make something better anyway". Another thing made them upset was,
I guess, some media or people think they were copycats. I just want say, do
not overlook the work of simplifying and redesign, The addiction of 1024 or
2048 comes with reasons.

Today, Lans contacted me again, he told me that they just made another game, a
better one. He wanted me to try it out and give some feedback. I tried, and
again, I like it.

I think it is worth sharing, and I also want to help Lans and his team Veewo.
Their efforts deserve to be acknowledged and encouraged. Hope you guys also
enjoy this new game :)

~~~
imlans
Thanks Conan, I appreciate that you write this for us. I just hope people do
love my game, that's the happiest thing for me.

------
primulany
Good！

